# location of a/c condenser fan relay



## low612 (Sep 29, 2003)

Have a dilema got my a/c working but the condensor fan doesnt kick on . I though it might be the relay causing it not to function. But both plugs on fan are getting pwr. Now would anyone one know if the fan is suppose to turn on with the a/c compressor? Or does the fan turn on when condensor reaches certain tempature or pressure? I found the a/c relay but i cvouldnt find condensor relay and i doubt the relays the problem.

Thanks!


----------



## low612 (Sep 29, 2003)

low612 said:


> Have a dilema got my a/c working but the condensor fan doesnt kick on . I though it might be the relay causing it not to function. But both plugs on fan are getting pwr. Now would anyone one know if the fan is suppose to turn on with the a/c compressor? Or does the fan turn on when condensor reaches certain tempature or pressure? I found the a/c relay but i cvouldnt find condensor relay and i doubt the relays the problem.
> 
> Thanks!


ttt...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

low612 said:


> Have a dilema got my a/c working but the condensor fan doesnt kick on . I though it might be the relay causing it not to function. But both plugs on fan are getting pwr. Now would anyone one know if the fan is suppose to turn on with the a/c compressor? Or does the fan turn on when condensor reaches certain tempature or pressure? I found the a/c relay but i cvouldnt find condensor relay and i doubt the relays the problem.
> 
> Thanks!


Try turning on the defroster the A/C compressor should turn on. If the A/C gets cold I don't think it is a problem.
The A/C relay is under the hood on the passenger side.

Troy


----------

